# reggea ganja tunes



## ukgrower2110 (Feb 28, 2010)

does anyone know the names of these reggea ganja tunes my boys keep bangin on, theyr always bout weed and come straight from jamaica, anyone?


----------



## captiankush (Feb 28, 2010)

There are SO many...Jamaica puts out something like 150 + singles every week. Plus, are you talking roots, dancehall, dub? I can think of many ganja songs but the chances they are the ones you are looking for is kinda slim, just cause there are SO many.

CK


----------



## Zeplike (Feb 28, 2010)

could be anyone there are lots of reggae songs about ganja 

[youtube]sa36Q8jfKAg[/youtube]


----------



## ukgrower2110 (Feb 28, 2010)

d tunes are like slow dub, i know 1 called cannabis by bushman. im listenin 2 it, im propa high


----------



## growwwww (Feb 28, 2010)

Yo brothers,

check ma thread its been kinda dry recently but all yo ragga boys n girls share the love!

https://www.rollitup.org/music/290342-roots-reggae-dub-dancehall-maybe.html

add all types of reggea and lets talk about dubs and riddims!!

easy skanking boys!!!!!!!!!!!! pow!


----------



## KaleoXxX (Feb 28, 2010)

zeplike's sig is right out of this song i posted up not too long ago. 
https://www.rollitup.org/music/304950-legalize-pato-banton.html 

ill do a little playlist browzing and put some vids up for ya an jah

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2aha4lx30g4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2aha4lx30g4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XmMS3vI_BEA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XmMS3vI_BEA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mXL4f3y7bCA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mXL4f3y7bCA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

this sizzla one is good if you speak rastafari
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JF7UokhfKf0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JF7UokhfKf0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

you know what, just look up sizzla pato banton and the marleys


----------



## ukgrower2110 (Feb 28, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> zeplike's sig is right out of this song i posted up not too long ago.
> https://www.rollitup.org/music/304950-legalize-pato-banton.html
> 
> ill do a little playlist browzing and put some vids up for ya an jah


sorry if i go off topic but, if you leave weed for a while will u get more stoned instead of high, if i dont know the anser i think its gonna stay in my head foreverme n my 3 roommates just smoked a 1/2 0 of white rhino


----------



## growwwww (Feb 28, 2010)

UKGROWER U MUST LISTEN TO THIS LOUD WITH A DECENT SOUND SYSTEM

[youtube]zmLdQIYf4WY[/youtube]


just loosten up you and ur home boys shouldas and swing to the lazy beat of da old school!!!! BLAZE UP N PACK DAT PIPE!!!

PEACE


----------



## ukgrower2110 (Feb 28, 2010)

growwwww said:


> UKGROWER U MUST LISTEN TO THIS LOUD WITH A DECENT SOUND SYSTEM
> 
> [youtube]zmLdQIYf4WY[/youtube]
> 
> ...


dem tunes r d shit, cypress hill is sick wen ur high, i felt like i was in the bassline


----------



## growwwww (Feb 28, 2010)

another fresh one

[youtube]JXOiPOauL3A[/youtube]


----------



## KaleoXxX (Feb 28, 2010)

Boom bye bye Inna batty bwoy head Rude bwoy no promote no nasty man Dem haffi dead Boom bye bye Inna batty bwoy head Rude bwoy no promote no nasty man Dem haff...


----------



## KaleoXxX (Feb 28, 2010)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/newd5QTzQR8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/newd5QTzQR8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## growwwww (Feb 28, 2010)

Im all for freedom of speech and he should be allowed to say that etc... But hes an intolerant man. Enough Said.

Saying that free him because hes going down for delaing crack... nhes in prison now i think?

To be honest as far as rastafari goes and there whole philosophy the man doesnt fall so much inside it in his later life sttyle.

Buju use to be an amazing man working in the ghettos in schools etc... then famme kinda did hit him and maybe took him by suprise a bit too much.

I hope peace for the man though and also that he is proven innocent for the coke/crack whatever it is!


----------



## KaleoXxX (Feb 28, 2010)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rewSToCtdPg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rewSToCtdPg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## KaleoXxX (Feb 28, 2010)

are buju and pato related or does banton mean something? because i know neither is there real name and there last real names are spelled dif but seem like theyre pronounced the same


----------



## ukgrower2110 (Feb 28, 2010)

keep em coming man


----------



## ruderalis88 (Feb 28, 2010)

lads i cannot believe nobody's mentions eek-a-mouse yet

ganja smuggling and sensi party are a coupla ace songs about bud, and politics is an ace song about politics...a little off topic but ace nonetheless


----------



## growwwww (Feb 28, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> are buju and pato related or does banton mean something? because i know neither is there real name and there last real names are spelled dif but seem like theyre pronounced the same


Yo they arently related or anything i jus think in like jamaica or places its like banton is a word sort of respect connected to it. so people choose it for there stage name.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Feb 28, 2010)

"Banton" is a Jamaican word referring to someone who is a respected storyteller

a little wiki search goes a long way


----------



## KaleoXxX (Feb 28, 2010)

ruderalis88 said:


> lads i cannot believe nobody's mentions eek-a-mouse yet
> 
> ganja smuggling and sensi party are a coupla ace songs about bud, and politics is an ace song about politics...a little off topic but ace nonetheless


haha your right bang bang biddy biddy bang bang

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PyEwTM0n04c&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PyEwTM0n04c&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## iiGETHiiGH (Mar 8, 2010)

there prolly bumping

eek a mouse
albarosie
groundation
tribal seeds
don carlos
gregory isaacs
barrington levy


all of these artists have their own roots style so listen to them all

tribal seeds-jah stone( best beat ever)


----------



## growwwww (Mar 9, 2010)

iiGETHiiGH said:


> there prolly bumping
> 
> eek a mouse
> albarosie
> ...


albarosie roots -_- what u on matey
eek a mouse is big dancehall to be honest its all reggae man 

but roots is where the reggae is at i hate this dancehall shit with computer riddims n stuff


----------



## iiGETHiiGH (Mar 10, 2010)

its all roots brah these guys use beats like that and i bet youd love this song

tribal seeds-jah stone


----------

